# Maker's 46



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I just opened a bottle of this stuff. I tried it before when a friend offered me a few glasses and really liked it. For the price Maker's 46 is dangerously good and imo better than a lot of single barrel bourbons I've tried. I'll defiantly buy this again.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I am working on a bottle of 46 myself. It's pretty tasty.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the big 4-6.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Had some at a firends house not to long ago while smoking. First time I had drank it before and I really liked it.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I'm sampling a lot of Bourbon these days and not liking most of it. But 46 is LEGIT. Great price point too. How does the regular stuff compare? I find myself liking the sweeter stuff, compared to the more charcoal-y and harsh stuff.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Old Salty made some Maker's 46 Old Fashioneds back on his birthday brewday....Hell Yeah!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like Makers Mark and as soon as I finish the bottle that's open I'll be trying the "46" I have in the liquor cabinet. I've only hesitated because since I like the original I think I'm REALLY going to like the "46" and I didn't want to have a half empty bottle of Makers sitting there. I'm getting close and based on all I've seen, heard and read - it looks like the "46" will probably be replacing my old staple = the original Makers Mark


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm not a big Makers fan but everyone says the 46 is night and day better, so I will need to give it a try.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Maker's 46 is absolutely outstanding.


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

JJGeis said:


> Maker's 46 is absolutely outstanding.


another fan. I will certianly get a bottle this week


----------



## pittjitsu (Mar 30, 2012)

JJGeis said:


> Maker's 46 is absolutely outstanding.


another fan. I will certianly get a bottle this week


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Was up at Keenland a few weeks ago for the Makers Mile ( now I think it's the !akers 46) and the were doing signed bottles that morning. I hadnt tried this offering from Makers until around 11 that morning when we got to the track and have to say I enjoyed it. Later that evening I was at a charity cigar and bourbon event where Makers 46 was one of the sponsors and enjoyed quite a bit more. Have to say I like others better like Four Roses but I did wind up with several of the double old fashion glasses dipped in the same Makers wax they do on the bottles so maybe I liked it better than I remember...

At the silent auction I did pick up a package containing a bottle of Laphroaig 18 single malt that I just opened tonight and it's outstanding.


----------



## psinsyd (Mar 30, 2012)

For any Maker's fan, I HIGHLY recommend checking out their ambassador program. Cool program for something that's no cost.


----------

